# Help me identify this Force crankset



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm out there looking to replace my Shimano Ultegra SL crankset with Sram Force crankset. Found a great deal on e-bay for a Sram Force but the aunction does not spicify year of this crankset. I even ask the seller but she doesn't know. I'm posting pics of the crankset so could someone please (if it's possible) identify the year of this crankset? Is this a 2009 model?:idea:


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

Yes , 2009 and earlier model. Mostly differentiated from the 2010 by the graphics.


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

yep, 2009


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

As long as it connects your pedals to the chain, and considering that it wasn't updated for several years, does it really matter?


----------

